# I haven't talked to my online girlfriend in 5 days should I call her?



## Kevlin (Mar 3, 2015)

She got mad cuz I showed my pee pee to a girl in the same chat room we met at and told never to talk to her again. so i made new girl i showed pee pee to new online girlfriend. But The other girl is never online I think when u have an online girlfriend she actually has to be ONLINE she never is I want my old one back she was online more.

Also this new one got mad cuz I was showing my pee pee to other online girls to maybe she broke up with me and I just don't know it? I dont know what to do


----------



## longchopp (Mar 3, 2015)

You should toss their salad


----------



## Bigwhite (Mar 3, 2015)

What does an online blowjob feel like?


----------



## Yaya (Mar 3, 2015)

I was the cybersex king on AOL2.5 back in 1996


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 3, 2015)

Kevlin said:


> She got mad cuz I showed my pee pee to a girl in the same chat room we met at and told never to talk to her again. so i made new girl i showed pee pee to new online girlfriend. But The other girl is never online I think when u have an online girlfriend she actually has to be ONLINE she never is I want my old one back she was online more.
> 
> Also this new one got mad cuz I was showing my pee pee to other online girls to maybe she broke up with me and I just don't know it? I dont know what to do



What chat room do you frequent Kev?


----------



## Kevlin (Mar 3, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> What chat room do you frequent Kev?



tinychat teen/hanging out tabs lots of people have small tinychat groups I join the smaller ones and talk to internet womenz


----------



## longchopp (Mar 3, 2015)

It taste like gravy


----------



## mickems (Mar 3, 2015)

Kevlin said:


> She got mad cuz I showed my pee pee to a girl in the same chat room we met at and told never to talk to her again. so i made new girl i showed pee pee to new online girlfriend. But The other girl is never online I think when u have an online girlfriend she actually has to be ONLINE she never is I want my old one back she was online more.
> 
> Also this new one got mad cuz I was showing my pee pee to other online girls to maybe she broke up with me and I just don't know it? I dont know what to do






Hey Kevlin, I'm sure if you showed your pp on UGBB, no one would get mad at you. Who knows, you may get friend requests.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey bud what do you think about revamping your profile pic it gives me nightmares .. How about this one


----------



## longchopp (Mar 3, 2015)

Beef gravy


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 3, 2015)

I love aol chat rooms. ASL?


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 3, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> I love aol chat rooms. ASL?


16,f,on your cock


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 3, 2015)

You don't need that kind of negativity in your life Kevlin. It will be tough, but I'd move on. I'm here if you need to talk.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 3, 2015)

You know what makes me feel better when my online girlfriend doesn't want to talk to me? I lube myself down with cooking spray, then tie a belt around my neck and go watch my favorite porn strung up in the closet. Try it man. It's the bees knees.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 3, 2015)

joliver said:


> You know what makes me feel better when my online girlfriend doesn't want to talk to me? I lube myself down with cooking spray, then tie a belt around my neck and go watch my favorite porn strung up in the closet. Try it man. It's the bees knees.



Isn't that some David Caradine type shit? Copycat, at least be original....


----------



## snake (Mar 3, 2015)

Man up Kev! That's your PP and you can send pics to anyone you feel like sending them too as long as she says its ok.


----------



## halfwit (Mar 3, 2015)

She's only mad because the parental block on her computer prevented her from seeing it in all its glory.  Just offer her more candy and doing her geometry homework for her next time.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 3, 2015)

Damn I dont have a girlfriend or an online girlfriend... I spend to much time in the gym.... staring at dudes...


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 3, 2015)

Kev have you not learned anything from us?  When you are all potatoes no meat, dont snapchat your pic until you get a few from the girls first.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 3, 2015)

Bringing back 1997.  Way to go bud.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 3, 2015)

If you upload the pp pics to this thread we can examine it and tell you where you went wrong.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 3, 2015)

Just sign up for one of those sex sites they advertise on porn sites,
"****Book....its the facebook for sex"
Or w/e there slogan is


----------



## bronco (Mar 3, 2015)

Am I the only one who wants to see nudes of said online girlfriend?


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 3, 2015)

Even if she is a land whale I still want to see the pics. Just to make this thread complete.


----------



## mickems (Mar 3, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> Damn I dont have a girlfriend or an online girlfriend... I spend to much time in the gym.... staring at dudes...



you don't have small hands either do you? chicks dig small hands.


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 3, 2015)

I think the problem here is calling your penis a "pp." I bet if she knew you were showing other girls your "cock", she would be impressed.


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 3, 2015)

I just chat with whores in bars


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 3, 2015)

I find it strange that everyone wants to see Kev "pp pics" but nobody wants to see nudes of his online highschool girlfriends. Send me nudes of your online babes Kev so I can show them at the gym and guys will think im cool!


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 3, 2015)

Did you ever find a source for "stare aids"kev? Pm me you "stare aid" source.. I want highschool bitches to state at me


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 3, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> I find it strange that everyone wants to see Kev "pp pics" but nobody wants to see nudes of his online highschool girlfriends. Send me nudes of your online babes Kev so I can show them at the gym and guys will think im cool!



Right after my divorce, I was dating this chick that was still in high school.  She was 18, I mean, it was legal, but she lived with her dad.  I spent the night at her house one night, and we over slept, so she missed the bus.  I had to take her dumb ass to school.  Mind you, I was 36 at the time.  

Kevlin, the struggle is real.


----------



## Kevlin (Mar 3, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> Kev have you not learned anything from us?  When you are all potatoes no meat, dont snapchat your pic until you get a few from the girls first.



Wtf does all potatos no meat mean pls explain


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 3, 2015)

Kevlin said:


> Wtf does all potatos no meat mean pls explain



A clue...


----------



## j2048b (Mar 3, 2015)

dude why do u keep stealing my avatar and saying its you?

and why do u have a girlfriend online? is this one of those catfish things?

and dont show people ur pee pee on line, TO CATCH A PREDATOR.....


----------



## Kevlin (Mar 3, 2015)

What sucks the most is she broke up with me two days before we were suppose to lose our cyber virginity to each other. It was Saturday when she left me voicemail and monday we had date to cyber sex I have no nudes cuz monday was gonna be special day live video chat

Do I call her and try to get cyber sex still and online blowjob or what?

She prolly moved on and found another cyber cock shes cyber****ing now. Its been 5 days

Thats a lot inthe cyber world


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 3, 2015)

Kevlin said:


> What sucks the most is she broke up with me two days before we were suppose to lose our cyber virginity to each other. It was Saturday when she left me voicemail and monday we had date to cyber sex I have no nudes cuz monday was gonna be special day live video chat
> 
> Do I call her and try to get cyber sex still and online blowjob or what?
> 
> ...



Classic!  I say call her.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 3, 2015)

Kevlin said:


> What sucks the most is she broke up with me two days before we were suppose to lose our cyber virginity to each other. It was Saturday when she left me voicemail and monday we had date to cyber sex I have no nudes cuz monday was gonna be special day live video chat
> 
> Do I call her and try to get cyber sex still and online blowjob or what?
> 
> ...





I THINK UR YAYA... a dude playin a dude disguised as another dude


----------



## Kevlin (Mar 3, 2015)

j2048b said:


> dude why do u keep stealing my avatar and saying its you?
> 
> and why do u have a girlfriend online? is this one of those catfish things?
> 
> and dont show people ur pee pee on line, TO CATCH A PREDATOR.....



U sound jealous of both my good looks and my online girlfriend its ok brah theres someone out there for u. I miss my online girlfriend though she said we r through but I cant accept it


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 3, 2015)

Kevlin said:


> What sucks the most is she broke up with me two days before we were suppose to lose our cyber virginity to each other. It was Saturday when she left me voicemail and monday we had date to cyber sex I have no nudes cuz monday was gonna be special day live video chat
> 
> Do I call her and try to get cyber sex still and online blowjob or what?
> 
> ...



It's to late she got cyber ganged banged and caught a virtual std
it's over.....her computers ruined 
if you call her you'll get it to
STD= Spread The Disease 
don't do it kelv......don't


----------



## Kevlin (Mar 3, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Classic!  I say call her.



I will call her tonight and post results. I hope she didn't block my number last time it went straight to voicemail.


----------



## halfwit (Mar 3, 2015)

Force cyber anal on her, it's your only option left to prove you're the swinging co... pp in her life.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 3, 2015)

Kevlin said:


> I will call her tonight and post results. I hope she didn't block my number last time it went straight to voicemail.



If it were blocked it wouldnt go to voicemail.....


----------



## Kevlin (Mar 3, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Classic!  I say call her.



I will call her tonight and post results. I hope she didn't block my number last time it went straight to voicemail. She also blocked me on a website we post on I was thinking of making new acc to contact her but am scared I will see she has moved on already and is with a black man with bigger pp then me.


----------



## Kevlin (Mar 3, 2015)

j2048b said:


> If it were blocked it wouldnt go to voicemail.....



Naw dude I blocked people and my phone provider the way it was done u didn't even know u were blocked. It rang and went to voicemail like normal but when they left voicemail I never got it.

Edit and my phone never rang for me but on there end it did


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Don't forget to use protection Kev. I recommend AVG.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 3, 2015)

Victim of another swinging dick Kev.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 3, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> I find it strange that everyone wants to see Kev "pp pics" but nobody wants to see nudes of his online highschool girlfriends. Send me nudes of your online babes Kev so I can show them at the gym and guys will think im cool!


That's because the first would be entertaining but the second would be child porn


----------



## Kevlin (Mar 3, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Don't forget to use protection Kev. I recommend AVG.



Last time we talked she was talking bout giving me a trojan bro


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 3, 2015)

I've never had a trojan bro before.
Let us know how it is!


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 3, 2015)

Kevlin said:


> Last time we talked she was talking bout giving me a trojan bro



so what your saying is;
She wants to wear a strap-on so she can DP you with some Greek dude?


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 5, 2015)

sometimes i am just clue less about the jokes around here. or if its serious
idk maybe their is something wrong with me sense of humor!


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 5, 2015)

you should try real life girls, they're awesome


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 5, 2015)

Kevlin you need to get on backpage and call one of those girls. You can shit on them and puts your real pp in their ass for the right price


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 5, 2015)

ForkLift said:


> sometimes i am just clue less about the jokes around here. or if its serious
> idk maybe their is something wrong with me sense of humor!



really??? Hang out a bit longer bro you will get it hahaha 

Kev its your hands bro you need to PUMP them up dog! do your kegels also this will exciter her


----------



## woodswise (Mar 5, 2015)

Holy cow I get busy for a few weeks and come back to find this.  . . .who let Kevlin out of sex offender jail???


----------



## Driven1234 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yaya said:


> I was the cybersex king on AOL2.5 back in 1996


Lol... Back page ... Classy 


jdusmc1371 said:


> Kevlin you need to get on backpage and call one of those girls. You can shit on them and puts your real pp in their ass for the right price


----------

